# Proton Has Brought About 6000 Games to Linux So Far



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2020)

This is a far larger number than I think even the most optimistic people anticipated.









						Proton Has Brought About 6000 Games to Linux So Far - Boiling Steam
					

Apart from the new games that Proton brings us on a regular basis, it’s also important to look as a whole how Proton has changed the landscape over time. While the numbers are always pretty much available on the front… <a...




					boilingsteam.com


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 21, 2020)

Wow this is fantastic!


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 23, 2020)

dxvk is the real hero more than Proton.  But Proton largely funds dxvk, so in this case the potato deserves the credit anyways.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2020)

Shame SteamOS is dead in the water.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 23, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Shame SteamOS is dead in the water.



Meh, don't care as long as steam for linux works.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 23, 2020)

*Here is the "big games" that can run in Proton/Lutris* or still fail*:*

ProtonDB - Steam Games on Linux








						ProtonDB - Steam Games on Linux
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




Epic Store Games on Linux Ubuntu with Lutris








						Epic Store Games on Linux Ubuntu with Lutris
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




*Lutris is used for Epic games
*Tests done by someone for some games, it is not a full list but it keeps going.

This news was posted later and has some pics:


			https://www.techpowerup.com/img/W4mIEdduMQ9jOxsv.jpg
		



			https://www.techpowerup.com/img/RvmNhRNah38ie7kR.jpg
		









						Valve's Project Proton has Brought Over 6,500 Windows Games to Linux
					

Project Proton is a tool developed by Valve Software which allows Windows games to run on Linux through Steam. The project was launched in 2018 as a forked version of WINE with some additional features such as DirectX over Vulkan. According to ProtonDB a fan page which reports game compatibility...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 23, 2020)

Just use protondb.  No need for any other list if using proton, really.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 23, 2020)

I mean, showing people videos encourages them you know, more than just plain list of text


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 23, 2020)

SomeOne99h said:


> I mean, showing people videos encourages them you know, more than just plain list of text



Not everyone.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 23, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Not everyone.



Honestly, when what you want is "does it work?  A-F score" I don't think a video helps anyone...  but maybe just me.  Take your pick, we have both I guess.


----------



## HD64G (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't know how many have tried some DX11 games on windows using DXVK but today I tried Assasin's Odyssey and the results speak for themselves...

Those are the best ones for each API after 3-4 runs for the shaders to get cached since I run the game on a HDD

______________________________________DX11 result ____________________________________________________________________________DXVK result______________________________________







Magnificent work from the DXVK devs! 









						Releases · doitsujin/dxvk
					

Vulkan-based implementation of D3D9, D3D10 and D3D11 for Linux / Wine - doitsujin/dxvk




					github.com
				




To try that yourself, firtsly go to the settings of the game, deactivate entirely the VSync and make it run on the borderless screen mode. Then throw the DX11 X64 dll in the game's folder.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi,
Love a win-10 alternative.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2020)

Might have to have a dual boot system if this keeps up for Linux and Windows...  Outstanding


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 9, 2020)

That is a remarkable performance gap there for running the same game.

Can we keep this topic alive with updates/news feed (or is there something for it already perhaps)? I'm definitely subbed, interested and this could finally bring me to maintain a Linux machine or dualboot after all these years. For gaming until now I just never saw a purpose. But performance can change everything.



HD64G said:


> I don't know how many have tried some DX11 games on windows using DXVK but today I tried Assasin's Odyssey and the results speak for themselves...
> 
> Those are the best ones for each API after 3-4 runs for the shaders to get cached since I run the game on a HDD
> 
> ...



Oh, Windows too :O


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2020)

Well Windows 10 was stream lined and such at one point, I'm sad to say, it's not now...


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 18, 2020)

I was doing the same for a while on Kerbal Space Program.

The reason for the result disparity is AMD's DX11 driver's CPU overhead is horrible, and Denuvo likes to churn CPU cycles.

I got similar results from the horribly single threaded Kerbal Space Program.  Once I switched to an slightly equivalent NVIDIA card however, the dxvk gain was lost, but I did see a general 100% uplift going from 5700 XT to RTX 2080 Super, lol (it should be nowhere near that).  If your game is CPU bound, AMD's DX11 driver is probably not for you.


----------

